# drive letter access component



## tenpin (Sep 28, 2004)

I just rebooted a dell 2400 with windows xp home edition from storage, about 9 months down. I downloaded all updates from windows and microsoft and it seems I have Internet Explorer 8. The problem is a box - not a window- that interferes with opening a web site. I have to approve then approve again the "drive letter access" after a google I believe the problem as below;

The process Drive Letter Access Component belongs to the software Sonic DLA or Roxio DLA or Sonic UDF Reader or DLASHX_W.DLL by Sonic Solutions (www.sonic.com) or Roxio (www.roxio.com).

Description: File dlashx_w.dll is located in a subfolder of C:\Windows\System32. Known file sizes on Windows XP are 110,652 bytes (98% of all occurrence), 114,748 bytes, 110,647 bytes.
This .dll file is a Browser Helper Object (BHO) that runs automatically every time you start your Internet browser. BHOs are not stopped by personal firewalls, because they are identified by the firewall as your browser itself. BHOs are often used by adware and spyware. The unique ID of this BHO is 5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890. dlashx_w.dll is a file without information about the maker of this file. The program has no visible window. File dlashx_w.dll is able to monitor Internet browser. It is not a Windows system file. There is no detailed description of this service. dlashx_w.dll is an unknown file in the Windows folder. Therefore the technical security rating is 66% dangerous.


How to fix or remove?


----------

